# Layla is passing large amounts of blood.



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Please keep her in your thoughts. She had soft stools on Thursday night, which turned to diarrhea late friday afternoon. this morning she is passing blood & has green vomit.

they pumped her full of fluids today at the vet, gave her a penicillin shot, and one to stop the vomiting. they wanted to admit her until Tuesday, but I can watch her closer & she'll be more comfortable at home.

her blood test, fecal screen, giardia test, & xrays were all negative. the xrays showed lots of inflammation, but no blockages. we have no idea what could have caused this. she hasn't been anywhere in 3 weeks & hasn't gotten into anything. they said it was a possible virus...?

she is a very sick girl. there was a puddle of blood under her when she stood up to get on the scales.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, no... Layla, and you, are in my prayers.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Layla...I hope she is ok and heals from whatever she has very soon. I would have wanted my guys with me as well on this long weekend and not at the vets office. Keep us updated....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My heart goes out to you both. I don't have any medical advice but will be sending healing thoughts Layla's way and strength to you both. Please keep up updated when you can.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh no! I hope everything will be ok! You and Layla will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no, keeping you and Layla in my thoughts.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

poor baby sending hugs and prayers


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Being with the people she loves will be best for her. Can't imagine her at the vets office with no one around during the holiday weekend.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm scared for Layla. Update us soon! Can she have pedialite to keep her hydrated?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

We'll keep her,in our prayers,for a full recovery!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming to you and Layla from CT ...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lots of positive and healing thoughts coming Layla's way.

Hope she's okay!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Poor Layla! Sending lots of love and prayers. Please keep us updated on how she is doing.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger and I are sending get well vibes your way!


----------



## willows dad (Oct 3, 2009)

Get well soon sweet Layla.Big (((((HUGS)))))from all here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh, poor Layla! Sending good healing thoughts her way!! And hugs to you Abbie.. this must be so scary for you


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Keeping you and Layla in my thoughts. I hope she'll be well soon! How scary.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson and I will be thinking of you and Layla, hoping that everything is ok! Please update us when you can.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Go9lden thoughts and prayers coming from Club Gold !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Layla gets through whatever this problem may be quickly. It really stinks to have a thorough workup done and not come out with a diagnosis. Been there. Glad she is home instead of being stressed out at the vets for the weekend. I hope this turns out OK :crossfing Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

In our prayers for sure. It could be a clot that broke, and once passed will recover.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My thought and prayers for you and Layla.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Keeping Layla in my thoughts--hope she gets better soon!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers from all of us here. Get well Layla!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, scary stuff going on.  I will keep you both in my thoughts. Sending healing vibes her way...... I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tons of prayers coming from our house. Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts are coming your way. How frightening. 

Do you have an Emergency Animal Clinic nearby just in case you need it?

Is it possible someone threw something toxic (like poison) over your fence? 

When Barkley started bleeding from his nasal cavity they gave him a Vitamin K shot as a precaution.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You and Layla are in my thoughts and prayers....please kepp us posted.....poor baby


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That sounds horrible. Poor girl. I sure hope the vet can figure out the problem and help Layla. Big prayers for her for a speedy recovery. Did they test for Lepto?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How very scary for you...keeping you and Layla in our thoughts...hoping she is well soon. Mental hugs.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

you can add me to the list of those thinking of you and layla - glad she is home with you getting lots of TLC. Hope you get to the bottom of whatever is causing these distressing symptoms. All the best to you and a quick recovery for Layla


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Layla will be in our thoughts. How scary. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hoping your pup is doing better.:crossfing


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh dear..... come on Layla sweetie....your momma needs you to rally.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh. How scary. Rookie and I are sending Layla positive vibes. Please keep us posted. I'll be checking back hoping to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope she starts feeling better, so glad you got to keep her home over the long weekend. I just hate holiday weekends when someone is not well. We will be thinking about you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, dear, that sounds very scary. Tons of hugs coming your way from CT.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They probably already did this - but did they test her for rat poison?

Prayers going your way.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Healing thoughts from our family to yours
Rick, Deb, Magic, Diamond(the cats) and of course Cutter!
Get well soon Layla.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry Layla is unwell. You must be so terrified. (((hugs))) to you and miss Layla. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just signed on to check this thread- I'm so nervous. Sending good wishes by the zillions to Layal and you. . .


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Praying Layla recovers quickly. How scary!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh gosh! Prayers and good thoughts for Layla ...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all. thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers! It's been 5 hours since her last "episode" (read-explosion...). so hopefully the worst is past. it has been 2 days since she has eaten anything, so we'll see how she handles some breakfast in the morning. my beautiful bouncy girl is a sad pitiful lump at my feet tonight, it makes me want to cry for her. I did get a slight tail wag when I came in from the barn, which is an improvement from earlier. I'll try to get on at some point tomorrow for an update; I'm off to try and get some sleep.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Layla in our prayers. Hopefully whatever it is has passed and she is now on the road to recovery. I hate when things like this happen on weekends or holidays.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good thought coming your way


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

May God bless you and Layla and hold you both in the palm of his hand... please keep us posted.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Layla. 

I will add that in Oct when we were on vacation (she was being kept by a relative in our home) and there was an episode with Belle with blood from the anus, etc....puddles of blood.....they ran all the tests and other than her pancreas enzymes being a little off all was good. They ran the pancreatitis test and it was negative. She was dehydrated and they gave her fluids, etc and within about 24 hours she was better....they never could figure out if it was a virus or what.

I pray this is Layla's issue and tomorrow you have a new girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How is Layla this morning?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Layla. I hope she's feeling better this morning and you were both able to get some sleep last night.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just checking in today to see how Layla is doing.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking of you and Layla this AM.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Layla. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hope she is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just seeing this: Praying Layla is doing much better today! How scary!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

Praying for Layla and you!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Layla is on the mend today. Looking for an update. Prayers coming from Ga.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope Layla is feeling better this morning.

Years ago I had a min. schnauzer that had a virus with those symptoms. He recovered completely.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayers continue. 
Checking back for updates..


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Praying for Layla and you. Hope to hear some good news soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking in, hoping Layla is feeling better.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! You're all in my prayers!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Saying a prayer for Layla. Hope to hear some good news real soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope Layla is diong better today!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checkin' in on Layla.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is Layla doing better today? Thought and prayers continuing that she recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

How is Layla?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there no news about Layla since last night?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thinking of Layla.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hoping for good news..


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

prayers and thoughts going your way!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is scary that there is no report. Praying for Layla.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I keep checking and praying.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Prayers and hugs to you and Layla. We will send lots and lots of healing energy your way. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Just checking to see how Layla is doing. Hope all is well.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking in ..... no news? Hope you are feeling better Layla.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got home and signed in to check on Layla. Hope she is doing better. Keeping her in our prayers.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in too...worried that there are no updates. Pyaing hard for dear Layla. I really hope she is doing better and at least eating. <hugs>


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying that no news is good news. Hoping that Layla is doing better.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I as well have been checking throughout the day on Laylas condition. Hoping she had a good day...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of dear Layla tonight...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Layla is doing better. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you so much everyone! sorry, I haven't had a chance to update, it's been one of those days-11pm & no dinner for me yet...

Layla ate today & was able to keep it down! she still has liquid stools with a tinge of blood, but nothing like yesterday. she is a bit perkier too, but nothing like her normal self. 

We'll never know what caused this, but I think she is making progress & will hopefully be over it soon. thank you all so much for your thoughts & prayers, they mean so much!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad to hear Layla is doing better!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like good news...I hope tomorrow is even better and she starts acting like her old self.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry late to this thread - get better Layla!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was getting very worried with no updates. So glad you popped in and gave some positive news. Layla will still be in our thoughts.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

glad to hear layla is doing better!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am glad things are positive and hope they stay that way. I'm am so sorry that you and Layla are dealing with this......


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So glad that things are turning around!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update ! Still sending good thoughts !!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

goodness, that was scary! Our thoughts are with you and Layla. Was this a bad stomach bug? Or could she have had an injury in the gut from a bone or such?

Here's hoping she'll be much better soon. Keep us updated


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please keep us posted on Layla's condition as the outpouring of love and concern continue to come your way.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This has indeed been an outpouring of love and good feelings. I have been reading it, amazed by the forum's concern. This is a good, good place.
Sending Layla some good vibes too!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PHEW- I was so worried. It is scary how a dog can be herself/himself one day, and confront a crisis the next.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

good to hear it sounds like she's on the mend!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Great news!! I hope she's feeling even better today!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to hear that yesterday was a better day...hopefully today will be too. GET WELL LAYLA!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Good to hear that Layla is improving. Hoping she gets even better today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad to hear that Layla is on the mend!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy to hear she is doing better. Sending her good wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I was checking every few hours, so glad to hear she is doing better. How very scary, especially that you do not know what caused it. I hope she is completely recovered very soon.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too have to admit to obsessively checking over the weekend on Layla's condition. What a health crisis to endure...
I hope the doing better trend continues and that she get's back to her normal self soon.
So glad it does not seem as critical as it did on Saturday!
Still sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad Layla is a little better. Keep it up girl!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad to hear that Layla is doing better. Keeping her in our thoughts today.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I do pray that Layla fully recovers soon. Kepping you both in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read about the improvements with Layla, hope she continues to get better & better. :crossfing


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Hoping and praying for more improvements today.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yippee!!! Great News!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you all so much for the thoughts, prayers, & concerns for Layla. the outpouring of love is breathtaking, you are all wonderful!

Lay is MUCH better today! she initiated some play with Blush & was hungry at meal times. her strength should be back in a few days, but I can see the spark of my girl creeping back in. thanks again my friends!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad she's on the mend!! No idea what caused it??


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

How scary! I am so glad that she is doing better.

I once read a quote or a song lyric or something, "Love is giving someone the power to hurt you terribly" -- I feel this way about Murphy sometimes. I love him so much and he means so much to me and he gives me so much.... sometimes I am scared that I have given that power to an animal who I know will not live as long as I will.

I get so scared at the littlest sign of trouble (oh my god, he hasn't pooped at his normal time, what if it's bloat, etc....) because I love him so much. I think a lot of us here feel that way.

I am so happy that Layla is ok and I know we are all very curious about what might have caused it. If only they could talk.....


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad to hear she is improving!!! getting that spark back is soooo good when they've been sick...it just feels great to see it again!
Hugs to Layla and her hoomans!!!!:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this thread, I'm so sorry to hear about Layla but luckily I got to fast forward and see that she's doing much better! I hope that she continues to improve quickly and is her usual cheery self again in no time.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just reading this now- I am so glad Layla is feeling better.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am SO glad Layla is feeling better and will continue to improve!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So glad she's doing better. Whew, that was scary!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

I am so happy and Thankful to God that Layla is doing better.
We were all SO SCARED!!!


----------

